# Headset question



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

What kind of headset would a 565 (2007) use if I wanted to replace the FSA one it came with? Would a Campy record one work?

Also is it possible to retrofit one of the new LOOK Head Fit systems?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no & no...*

A Campy headset won't fit and you can't install a headfit system. What you need is any IS standard headset with 41mm diameter, 36 x 45 degree bearings, like Cane Creek or FSA. A Campy headset has 41.8mm, 45 x 45 bearings.


----------

